
So long, minibar: How the coronavirus will change hotel stays - Kaibeezy
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/so-long-minibar-how-coronavirus-changing-your-hotel-stay-n1180226
======
eastbayjake
Hotels tend to view high-touch service as a sign of luxury, so moving to
low/no-touch check-ins is a huge shift. I'd expect more automation in hotels
as a result of this crisis.

As a business traveler who spent 160 nights in a hotel last year, I'm actually
grateful for these changes. Front desk staff are usually extremely kind and
want to be helpful, but I usually wait in line for 10 minutes to get a keycard
and be asked "Have you stayed with us before? Do you need an overview of the
amenities?" even at hotels where I have stayed every week for months. I'm
looking forward to a future where my hotel app is my key and I can go straight
to my room.

------
Kaibeezy
Good riddance, minibar. Can I keep the little fridge though?

